# *The Hottie Bachelor Thread*



## LadyGunSlinger (Jan 5, 2013)

WoooOOooohOOooo.. Officially starts this Monday night! Sean Lowe is smoking hotttt..


http://irvingblog.dallasnews.com/20...-ties-to-irving-to-star-in-the-bachelor.html/


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm a total Bachelorette/Bachelor addict.. I admit it.. I even watch The Bachelor Pad!


----------



## April (Jan 5, 2013)

Dude is Delicious...I have a thing for blonds with blue eyes...he's just...mmmmm..
I hope you don't mind, but Ijust have to go a bit off topic and tell you who my next baby daddy is...
Paul Walker...just...OMG






I accidentally pushed enter after placing the above pic...I wanted to get a head shot so you could see his blue eyes...his smile...his body...ok, lol...it's gettin' hot in here!


----------



## waltky (Jan 6, 2013)

Uncle Ferd says he's a hottie bachelor.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jan 6, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Dude is Delicious...I have a thing for blonds with blue eyes...he's just...mmmmm..
> I hope you don't mind, but Ijust have to go a bit off topic and tell you who my next baby daddy is...
> Paul Walker...just...OMG
> 
> ...



OMG Hotttttttttttttttttt meter off the charts!!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jan 6, 2013)

waltky said:


> Uncle Ferd says he's a hottie bachelor.



LOL!! Well you're in the right place then!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 6, 2013)

Fuck this shit!

Who's looking forward to the upcoming *Snookie and Jwoww *2nd season premier?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 6, 2013)

i would rather watch something that requires you think......


----------



## Scorpion (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm waiting for Justified Tuesday night with US Marshal Raylan Givens.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 6, 2013)

Scorpion said:


> I'm waiting for Justified Tuesday night with US Marshal Raylan Givens.
> View attachment 23640



you and me both.....


----------



## Zoom (Jan 6, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Fuck this shit!
> 
> Who's looking forward to the upcoming *Snookie and Jwoww *2nd season premier?



The fact that they have a season two proves there is no god.


----------



## Scorpion (Jan 6, 2013)

Zoom said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck this shit!
> ...




Never witnessed, never will.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jan 8, 2013)

So the 50 Shades of Grey chick was HILARIOUS!! I think Sean should have kept her just to make the show interesting! LMAO He kinda wussed out on being tied up.. I would have liked to have seen that. Casey B was my pick on the season with Ben but he chose that DIPSh*t Courtney.. I don't really have any favorites right now.. We'll see.


----------



## sarahgop (Jan 11, 2013)

Hot!!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jan 18, 2013)

This season is sooo damn boring..  Sean is too lame for me. I need a hott guy who is dynamic, DOMINANT, and on fire with passion.. Sean is a pansyass.


----------

